# property sale / legal / couple seperates acrimoniously



## semile (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm dealing with a property in Raposeira, Vila do Bispo, Algarve. I am trying to find LOCAL legal advice in English regarding a UK couple having seperated on very bad terms, with the other party/ person potentially being difficult to approach/ un-cooperative. The property is in both names, with my friend wanting to move-out/ sell & is concerned over her legal rights if she is to move out prior to finalising any agreement.

Can I please receive your advice - a word of mouth recommendation will be worth its weight in gold I'm sure...

Kind regards,
Sem white


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If both parties names are on the Escritura and registration at Conservatoria & Financas but the two important ones are the Escritura and Conservatoria then one can't sell without the other, both names should really be on any agreement with an Estate Agent, under Portuguese Law all parties named in Escritura and Conservatoria must be physically present or be represented by someone with a legal POA at the selling Escritura.

As always in these situations they really need correct legal advice to protect their interests so that any sale can proceed smoothly for all parties concerned, if their legal Residents then I believe that Portuguese Law would take precedent.

No legal contacts in Algarve now I'm afraid


----------

